# Rubberised Paint anyone?



## ob1 (Sep 25, 2007)

I've recently resealed the outside frame of one of my van windows with Soudal Silirub2 black sealer, the recommended product, but It's only available in a high gloss finish which now stands out like a sore thumb against the others which have weathered to a flat black rubber look. It now looks the same as those awful glossy painted tyres that second hand car and motorhome dealers think looks good but doesn't. Only my opinion of course. It's one of those things that keep drawing my eye and I need to do something about it.

I wondered if there is something like a rubberised product on the market, either a paint or a rub on, that I could use to flatten the appearance? Failing this any other ideas would be gratefully received.

Ron


----------



## powerplus (Oct 6, 2014)

hi leave it for a while and it may loose some if its shine

narry


----------



## ob1 (Sep 25, 2007)

I realise that Narry but in the meantime it looks odd. So if theirs a product out there to hasten the effect then I would use it.

Ron


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

Can you use some fine sandpaper/emery cloth/wire wool to rough it up a little?

Graham:smile2:


----------



## powerplus (Oct 6, 2014)

hi ron


sorry finger trouble (barry)

i have the opposite with white silicone the dust and dirt down hear in the algarve make it dirty and in my case some car shampoo and nail brush clean it up

i think in your case i would leave it for a while to fully cure before trying something like a dark water paint powder gently rubbed over it




barry


----------



## ob1 (Sep 25, 2007)

Graham - It's a thought. I'll try it first away from the van to see the effect. 
Barry - Another idea worth a try later on.

Thanks for the suggestions.

Ron


----------



## chilly (Apr 20, 2007)

you can get pealable paint in aerosol. Im sure you can get matt black and it should stick to sealant. would involve masking off. search on ebay.


----------

